# Ok quiz if you were starting a 0.5 nano saltwater tank....



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

:?: *what would you put in it? * :?:
small goby?
some hermits?
live rock, a coral frag and kelp?
some cool invert?

_Just curious_
I was thinking a catalina goby, althoguh I think it would be cruel to put a fish in something that size, unless the fish had a personility like a beta.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

mushroom corals, a hermit, a snail, and an anemone shrimp or pistol shrimp with a yellow watchman goby. Watchman's hardly ever mover about and if they host with a shrimp, rarely ever move more than 2" from the hole the shrimp digs.


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

neat idea!


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

now seeing that it is a 0.5 gallon tank I don't believe that the typical watts per gallon would apply how do you think the light should be applied to get the corals and live rock growing good. The minimum would be like 18-24?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

18-24w is easy to accomplish with power compacts and are quite small. Good luck.


----------

